# Exception Processing Message - SOLUTION



## Dysien (Oct 14, 2011)

One of the most annoying errors I have ever seen. But after months of just hitting cancel a hundred times, I think I have finally figured it out and it so simple I had to tell the rest of the frustrated.

I am by no means a computer wizard, so this may be way off base but from what I have put 0010 and 0010 together and got 0100 is this:

It's a USB problem. Something that is connected to your computer via USB has hiccupped and now the computer doesn't like it. Some people say it was a memory stick, others say web cams, or even printers, (Lexmark more than others, but HP is bad too). If you pull out memory sticks without 'safely removing hardware' shame on you anyway. 

To Fix it:

Shut down the computer and unplug anything connected to it via USB.
Power back up and the error should be gone. - yep, it could be that simple. (annoying huh?)
Shut down the computer and plug in one USB device at a time.
Power it back up.
If the error comes back with a particular device you may have to reinstall the driver for that device.
If it turns out to be a memory stick, I can't help with that. Mine was a printer problem.

I hope this helps anyone that hates hitting cancel so many times.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please post only problems in the technical forums.

Moving to Tips.


----------

